# Wildwood's new haunted attraction



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right place for this but here is cool news for anyone near the Shore.

Morey's Pier is set to open this kick ass new haunted Ghost Ship!

http://www.nbc40.net/view_story.php?id=13333

http://mobile.pressofatlanticcity.com/articles/198177103


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A 30 minute walk thru? I may have to re-think my decision not to go to the NJ shore this year... Hmmmm....ty for the link!


----------



## halloweenbarbara (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Gonna check it out!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Damn. I don't get to go to Jersey until next year!

I'll be sure to check it out when I'm up there. Thanks!


----------



## bloodymaniac (Jul 14, 2010)

im going its like 40 min from me


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks very cool, sure would be nice to have 1.8 million to put into my haunted house.


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

ehhhh i thought it was ok. the actors need ALOT of help.IMO. I do have to say it was set up very nice.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

To be fair, the "actors" are probably pier employees told to dress up and scare people for the two hours the attraction is open a day. What kind of actor is going to take a two hour a day gig in an amusement park at the Jersey Shore? 

It'll probably get better the longer it runs as management might put the effort in to find out which employees are actually trying when they get two hours out of the sun. If the layout is good and the attraction well-made, it can only get better with time.


----------

